# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  MacBook Air problem

## george

Is any of you mac pros here familiar with this issue? Friend had her Macbook Air running yesterday, she hears "beep" and finds "Enter your system lock PIN code to unlock this Mac" on her screen. She can't type anything into the boxes (and never setup system PIN). It is not related to remote iCloud lock, this mac was never registered on iCloud. 

mac_PIN_screen_shot.jpeg


I suggested to hold "command + R" while restarting to get to Mac OS X utilities, this is what shows up. Again, nothing can be entered in the box...

mac_lock_screen_shot.jpeg


MBA is still under warranty, the only problem is she bought it here in the states last year, now she's in europe. Not sure if EU apple store will be willing to help if it wasn't purchased there...

----------


## JEK

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1438822

Looks like a Find My Mac issue. They will be happy to help if AppleCare is active. 

Are you sure she bought it new?

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1265415

----------


## Petri

There's only a handful of Apple Stores in Europe but plenty of independent Apple dealers who are more than happy to give support outside the "company policy".   Just check for "Apple Authorized Service Provider" sign.

That screen is something you will get when the device has been locked with iCloud's "Find my Mac".

Has she checked what devices are listed on her iCloud account?  Has she tried something simple like 1234 and 0000?

----------


## JEK

George said she can't enter anything and has never setup iCloud.  Sounds to me as if it was stolen and she innocently purchased it from a third party. She enables an Internet connection and the lock finds her machine.

----------


## george

Thanks guys. I was reading about the Find My Mac, she let me log into her iCloud account and doesn't have any iDevices listed there - she didn't enable "find my mac or iphone" in iCloud settings. Even if it was locked remotely, why can't she type anything into the PIN boxes?? 
JEK, she bought it "open box" from Best Buy, I was there with her - system was completely wiped out and re-installed by the geek squad there. I remember we had to wait half hour or so 'til they finished it. I'll have her try the codes as Petri had suggested. Otherwise she'll have to try local apple dealer or send it to me. Oh well...

----------


## JEK

If the original owner wanted to lock it, restoring the drive wouldn't make any difference. I think the the serial number is the only argument in the search and the lock happens in the BIOS.

It wouldn't be too effective if you could circumvent it by loading a new OS.

----------


## JEK

*Issues with Lost Mode or Lock*
Newly entered passcode is not applied
Devices are locked with your current passcode. If you have no passcode on your device, you will be prompted to create one. 
Some configurations may allow for a four digit passcode lock, but require that it be more secure (for example, it can't be something like "1234"). If the new passcode lock you are attempting to apply does not adhere to the restrictions in place on your device, the passcode lock will not be changed, but your device will lock (with its existing passcode). 
Only Apple retail stores or Apple Authorized Service Providers can unlock computers protected by a firmware password, such as passwords set with Find My Mac.
If you cannot remember the firmware password for your computer, schedule a service appointment with either an Apple Retail Store or an Apple Authorized Service Provider. If you plan to visit an Apple Retail store, make areservation at the Genius Bar (only available in some countries).

----------


## george

so if it was locked remotely, chances are she is going to loose everything on her macbook when apple resets the password, right? that won't make her happy, she didn't back it up...

----------


## JEK

No, I think the data will be fine.  It may be a tough sell to Apple that she really owns the machine.  Never buy an open box anything -- not worth the savings.

----------


## JEK

Unless

----------


## george

I'm still not convinced re-installing OS X doesn't remove it from iCloud it was registered to previously. 
I don't think it should be a tough sell to Apple (better not be) to prove the ownership.  She still has the receipt from BestBuy and warranty coverage is good 'til June.
Thanks for your help, I'll let you know when and how we resolve this!

----------


## JEK

It would be completely toothless if a new OS severed the Find My Mac Link. The bad guys would just reload and move on. This is all in the firmware. I wish her luck!

----------


## Petri

If she has the receipt, it shouldn't be a problem with the local Apple Store or Apple SP, depending where she is.  Especially the latter are pretty relaxed as long as things look legit.

----------


## george

Yep, she has the receipt... BestBuy doesn't print S/N number on it though, we'll see if they give her hard time tomorrow...

----------


## JEK

What city is she in?

----------


## george

Bratislava, Slovakia... no apple store there, resellers only.
We'll find out tomorrow. If they won't be able to help, I'll have her mail it to me...

----------


## BBT

Good luck,

----------


## JEK

> Yep, she has the receipt... BestBuy doesn't print S/N number on it though, we'll see if they give her hard time tomorrow...



  George, was she able to get it unlocked?

----------


## george

They unlocked it, she's still waiting to hear from them if it's covered under warranty and if her data can be saved. Will let you know...

----------


## george

> George, was she able to get it unlocked?



macbook is unlocked, data saved... covered under applecare worldwide. all is good...
still trying to figure out why the MBA is not showing up under devices on her icloud. "find my mac" was enabled...

----------

